# 2009 - update to 12 or 15?



## JCraver (Aug 25, 2016)

We're currently on the 09 codes, and need to update.  I'm thinking we should skip the 12 altogether, and go to 15.  Anybody been on both 12 and 15?  Any major issues skipping an edition?  Didn't the 15 fix a bunch of stuff the 12 had messed up?

I've got the "significant changes" books, but haven't ground into them too far yet.  Did all my testing/certs on the 09, so not a lot of familiarity with the newer versions.


----------



## fatboy (Aug 25, 2016)

Yes, the 15 clarified some Sections, I would just make the jump myself. We are on the 12's, going to head to the 15 the first of the year. One of the bigger changes was going from the 2009, to the 12 Energy Code, if you have to adopt that one. the 12 to 15 in the Energy was not nearly as painful.


----------



## my250r11 (Aug 25, 2016)

The whole state is planning to jump from 09 to 15 here pretty soon probably Jan. 1 2017. Did all mine in 09 as well. to bad they don't make a book for the jump 09 to 15 lol. We will adopt them with amendments of course which is what they are working on now. They also we probably tweak the energy code as well. Started reading some of the 15 on the ICC site and noticed there wasn't any change bars either.


----------



## cda (Aug 25, 2016)

2015 come into the modern age

Otherwise when you get ready to adopt the 2024 you will not be so far behind


----------



## JBI (Aug 26, 2016)

NYS has been based on the 2006 since 2010 (exception for IECC due to Federal mandate in ARRA). 
We are in transition now to the 2015 across the board with a small supplement. 
As with any new editions, some of the changes are good, some not so good. 
There will be quite a learning curve adjusting to the 2015, but might as well jump in with both feet, they're already looking at amendments and changes for the 2018's anyway.


----------



## JCraver (Aug 26, 2016)

fatboy said:


> Yes, the 15 clarified some Sections, I would just make the jump myself. We are on the 12's, going to head to the 15 the first of the year. One of the bigger changes was going from the 2009, to the 12 Energy Code, if you have to adopt that one. the 12 to 15 in the Energy was not nearly as painful.




I'm in Illinois, our whole State is already on the 15 energy code. 

Thanks for the input, all.  I'm hoping I can convince TPTB to go this route.


----------



## JCraver (Aug 26, 2016)

I don't suppose anyone here has a spreadsheet/table/etc. that lists the significant changes for all 3 of these, do they?  Or know a vendor that has one for sale?  I can find 09 to 12, 09 to 15, and 12 to 15, but haven't found any that have all three...


----------



## fatboy (Aug 26, 2016)

JCraver said:


> I don't suppose anyone here has a spreadsheet/table/etc. that lists the significant changes for all 3 of these, do they?  Or know a vendor that has one for sale?  I can find 09 to 12, 09 to 15, and 12 to 15, but haven't found any that have all three...



That would be nice, but I think not. Last time I saw something like that was when the jump was made out of the 97 UBC, and the 2000 IBC had been out for a cycle, but most did not adopt, so the comparison also included the 2003 IBC. Darned handy.


----------



## rogerpa (Aug 27, 2016)

Just be aware that the vertical bars in the margin indicating a change (in 2012) will be missing in the 2015. See reorganization of R311.7


----------



## fatboy (Aug 27, 2016)

I did get the Significant Changes to the 2015 book, one each for the codes we adopt. It has been helpful, but as I said, we were on the 12 already.


----------

